# Eagle Cam LIVE



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

The Eagle cam at the Norfolk Botanical Gardens is up and running again, I have been watching this for the past couple of springs. You will love it.

An Eagle pair raising their young until they fledge in mid July...the first Eaglet hatched today at 12 noon or so...2 more to arrive over the next few days.

I book mark this and pop in every day, it is amazing to watch Mother Nature at her best. Kids will enjoy this too. 

WVEC.com Eagle Cam

Enjoy.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Really cool.:coolgleam


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW. I tried to grab a screenshot of when I saw 2 chicks but when I pasted it to save it, it was still showing the LIVE link. THATS a new one. It shows pics of the 1st hatchling that apparently hatched yesterday. But I just saw 2 at 6:30pm


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

The second eaglet hatched about 9 am this morning...apparently right when the mother was feeding the other one, so they have it on video coming out of the shell. I have watched this process for a couple years now, THAT has never happened. there was a lot of drama last year with an Owl attack...a marauding female that stole the male away and the whole month of feb and beginning of march was scrapped...the eggs were broken and the eagles left. they came back later and RE-nested laying two more eggs one which hatched, THAT eaglet never fledged from the nest but was removed because of a growth on its beak which turned out to be Avian Pox...if you look at last years history you can learn about that AND see last years chick in captivity while they try to fix his beak which is left misaligned by the pox...all very informative.

This year they have a new camera with infared so there is night vision and there is also a new placement with EXCELLENT view of the interior of the nest bowl. As the eaglets grow (seemingly right before your eyes) you will be awed by the tenderness of this mighty raptor while feeding her little babies. It is WAY COOL and I recommend that you pass the link onto anyone who would enjoy such an insight to Mother Natures inner sanctum.


----------

